# What is the best way to anchor?



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I pourposely set my draw a tad short.When I draw back its to the wall,then I set my chin on the point in front of my knuckle where the string meets then release.My D loop is just long enough to provide enough space for the right point of my chin to set there.I shoot an under loop by the way,not a conventional loop above and below the arrow.Both knots are below the arrow.It makes a straight shelf kind of.My loop is about 5/8 in long. I, by shortening my draw length have created the pre load on the bow,and it is set to begin the shot process.All I then have to do is pull slightly and the shot goes off.The point my chin sets,is the same every time,because I have nowhere to go but the same spot.It is hard to explain without showing the process,and you are probably more confused than before.But I hope it helps someone out there. Don Ward


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> I have been struggling with my anchor position. When I started shooting a hinge release, two years ago, I kept my hand and fingers kinda "balled" up wedged my first two knuckles in my jaw bone. The string then ran from the tip of my nose to the corner of my month
> uth. For the last year or so I shoot my hinge with more of a relaxed and position and for some reason the back of my hand is well below the jaw line. The string still hits the tip of my nose and corner of my mouth but I have no solid anchor for my hand. I have found that when shooting in the heat and shooting a lot of arrows my anchor "floats " if you will, its not solid enough.
> 
> Just thought I would put this out there and see if you guys could give me some advise and maybe what works for you.
> ...


I think a solid anchor is highly overrated. Before the invention of the peep sight it was very important but using a peep it becomes less of a big deal. I don't touch my face with anything but the string on my cheek and shoot better this way than with a solid anchor. The line from the sight back through the arrow, arm and elbow stays straight for me when I anchor out on my face and my follow through comes straight back. If I bring my hand in tight to my face, that alignment isn't straight anymore and I tend to have more problems. Frank pearson does a demonstration of this theory, moving the string way out to the right and leaning his head over to look through the peep and the arrows go right in the X as long as he lines up the peep and the front sight.
It also frees you up from your draw length and peep height being really critical. Just one man's opinion though. Whatever works for you.
Joe B.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The previous poster is right in some respects.It does however have a lot to do with the frame you are working with.I have a rather large frame,thickness wise in my upper chest and back.The short draw allows me to have a straighter line from my bow arm wrist to my back shoulder,letting me push the dot into the spot on target,and not getting the usual left throwing bow arm follow through.Guys that have a thinner frame can indeed anchor along the face and avoid the " left " effect.I wish I could do that,but my line would be effected greatly,almost to shooting a triangular position.But like he said whatever works for you.Just thought this would give a reason why I shoot this way.There is never a perfect way to do it,if there was we all would shoot perfect all the time.LOL Don W.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

zenarch said:


> I think a solid anchor is highly overrated.


I think a solid anchor is highly preferable. yes, if you're superhuman you can line up the peep and the dot any way you like and the bow will shoot where you want it to. the rest of us humans need a little help.


----------

